# Wobbel



## Jiskefet (Apr 8, 2011)

My Wobbel arrived with us on February 27th of this year. He had been living on the streets for nearly 2 years, after a man first got rid of his wife, then her cat. People from the neighbourhood had tried to make him take care of the cat, but he said he would not come in. Well, no wonder, he made the poor thing most unwelcome. So people started feeding and petting him, and when it got really cold last winter, one of them offered him a spare room for the night. She could not take him in, because her own cats hated him. So she would have to keep the living room door closed till he left in the morning, keeping hom on the top floor and her own cats in the living room/kitchen area.









With his foster family

The cat lovers joined forces and decided to find him a new home of his own, and placed an announcement on various Dutch cat forums. I lost my beloved Spetter a few months earlier, so I decided to apply for a job with this magnificent feline. He lived about 50 miles from us, so we went to see him on a Sunday. He took to my hubby and me, and clearly accepted the offer. So we took him home, and he is getting on very well with our other cats.

That is one thing we agreed on: if it didn't work with the others, if he did not fit in the team, we would take him back to his old neighbourhood and they'd keep looking fo a home and take care of him in the mean time.

Sharing the tin operer's lap









With the other cats in the garden


----------



## CherryPie (Oct 13, 2009)

Looks like he's settled right in. I bet he's glad he's found his forever home with you : )


----------



## Natalie Jayne (Apr 21, 2011)

What a lovly happy ending! He looks pretty relaxed at ur house  Good on ya for taking him in


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

He's lovely and he looks like he feels right at home!


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Thank you for sharing! Lovely cats, lovely story, lovely garden!


----------

